

It's Official - Microsoft Doesn't Understand Visual Novels - EwanG
http://nawegr.blogspot.com/2012/12/its-official-microsoft-doesnt.html

======
chillytoes
The feedback from the reviewers seems pretty straight-forward and easy to fix.
I may have misunderstood something, but I don't see the approval process as
being all that burdensome. Judging by the frequency of your blog posts, it
looks like you've been hearing back rather quickly. Isn't it a different story
on Apple's AppStore? I hear of devs waiting ages to hear back.

Maybe get a good night's sleep, and try again tomorrow. You only have to fix
your screenshots, right? You're so close.

~~~
protomyth
What will fixing the unbroken screenshots actually do? The novel has multiple
paths which were depicted in the screenshots. If the reviewer only goes
through one path, then they will not see all of what's depicted in the
screenshots.

What is the fix? How do you know the developer is "so close"?

~~~
chillytoes
Ewan went 99% of the way in making the app. If the only thing holding him back
is getting the screenshots right, I'd say he's "so close".

I'd wager that most of Microsoft's app approval team is away the week between
Christmas and New Years. If the submission was routed to someone overseas
where Christmas isn't as big a deal (so they weren't on vacation), that would
explain the miscommunication. I would just resubmit now that presumably
everyone is back from vacation.

Apple closes the App Store to new submissions over the holidays. At least
Microsoft was open.

I'd be interested in seeing a screenshot of the main menu to see the 3 choices
he mentions.

~~~
protomyth
I think the tone from his blog posts is that this might not be the last thing.
He is probably right. Close can only be determined if you know the rules.

What the heck kind of review process plays all the way through a game? What if
you had a 100 hours of content or secret rooms?

If it was routed to someone overseas and they have lesser abilities to
communicate with developers, then Microsoft should have just closed
submissions for the holidays instead of causing frustration.

------
neya
To ALL HN readers: It's a troll post(some guy's personal rant) just to get
more clicks on the ads at the sides and bottom. P.S - Someone please flag this
from the frontpage!

~~~
Zikes
I have adblock on, and so didn't see any of the ads you're referencing. When I
initially read the post, I found it to be an informative and insightful look
into the Windows Store process, something which I currently know very little
about.

Knowing now that there are ads on the page, I don't think they devalue the
post unless they are particularly invasive or offensive.

